# Any thoughts on the .460?



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey all, 

I'm considering a new purchase..... I like the looks of that .460......

I usually carry a G-20 (10mm) with a 6" barrel in the sticks..... with DT ammo it will punch a 200-230 gr. hardcast through just about anything. If I'm going to need something bigger than that as a sidearm I figure It's probably a bigger-is-better scenario. 

I like the fact that I could shoot everything from .45 LC cowboy loads to .454 to .460 out of the same weapon. I want a 4" barrel.......

Anyone have one they'd care to give a review of? What model should I be looking at (prefer to stay with S&W)? Any advice?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never shot one but I sure would like to go hog hunting with one. I would say it would have to be the ultimate hand gun round. A big plus is that being able to shoot three different rounds you could load for the game your after.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have shot a 460 a few times and I havta tell you it is fun to shoot, and would be great for large game hunting, but for carry?????. Remember when you carry those larger calibers you WILL get over penetration and there is a lawyer attached to every bullet you fire.


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

Maximo said:


> I have shot a 460 a few times and I havta tell you it is fun to shoot, and would be great for large game hunting, but for carry?????. Remember when you carry those larger calibers you WILL get over penetration and there is a lawyer attached to every bullet you fire.


No no no..... not for CCW.....

I was talking about carry in the sticks.... mountain carry. My 10's even larger than I would want for CCW.

How manageable is the gun you shot? I can shoot hot .44 loads one-handed, and .454 no problem...... How much more is the .460 than the .454 as far as real-world shooting? The ballistics are definitely more impressive with the .460, but that's not always an indication of how the gun will really shoot....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

LAK Supply said:


> How manageable is the gun you shot? I can shoot hot .44 loads one-handed, and .454 no problem...... How much more is the .460 than the .454 as far as real-world shooting?


It has more kick than the 454 but less than the 500. It is manageble and easy to shoot, I put 66 rounds through it and enjoyed all of them. I shot it one handed, the gun is HEAVY.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Can This Be Done?*

" I like the fact that I could shoot everything from .45 LC cowboy loads to .454 to .460 out of the same weapon. I want a 4" barrel......."

I never thought of this. Can it be done? Any problems? If you can shoot .45 Colt then .45 RIM would also work.


----------



## 5Bshooter (Jul 17, 2007)

I have used a 5" .460 for exactly what you are asking about --mountain carry, during remote fishing trips in bear country. My fishing buddy carried a Colt Delta in 10mm.

This past July we had the classic "we're going east bound on the trail, BooBoo is going west bound, blind corner, next to the loud rapids" encounter with a medium large [175-200 pounds] black bear at about 10 feet. My concern for it being too heavy permanently vanished in less than the time it took to get it unholstered. BooBoo did a 180 and beet feet, so no shooting incident, sorry I can't comment on the effectiveness of 300grn. SST's. But it was reassuring to have it in that scenario. Mr 10mm has since replaced his rig with a .500 Mag. go figure :anim_lol:

Which after shooting his .500 gave me such gun lust I picked up a 4" .500 this week. Great gun, now it will be my fishing sidearm of choice.

re: .45C, .454 Casull, and the .460M in the same gun. You will find that if you shoot a lot [+50 or so] of the shorter rounds in your .460 that the longer round fit a lot tighter in the cylinder, i.e. if you shoot 50 rounds of .45C, it makes chambering .454 and .460 more difficult, maybe impossible if you shoot enough. A simple cleaning of the chambers resolves this, but I offer that as a FWI, YMMV.

The .460 is flat out fun to shoot. The first weekend I had it I shot all 200 rounds I had in 45 minutes. The .500 is a different kind of fun... haha


----------

